# Cant sleep Bomb III



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

One more for tonight and until next week.

Here goes. Some one will be hit with 




Yum Yum !


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well, it is official

You're out of control! :gn


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

RPB, Get some sleep dude, you have lost control of your mind. :w


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

OMG, Bro!!!! I would say *WAY* out of control!!!!!!!! A bunch of Gorillas are going to need new TOWNS to live in when they hit. WTG Richard!!!

Ron


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

All I can say is when you bomb, you bomb with style! You don't hold anything back either. Very nice. Congrats to the recipient.

Mel


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks

Out of boxes until tommorow. I will post DC# here as well tommorow. I ask that the recipient post he or she has recieved. This way here the next phase can go out.

This is it until Mondays Mailings !


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Man on fire! Some crazy hits your throwing around.


----------



## SgtDave (Sep 8, 2005)

Those are some great smokes. Someone will get lucky with these.



Dave


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Richard, you Unibomber, you! Crushing blows to three lucky gorillas, look forward to seeing their reactions!


----------



## Dracus (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice bomb there, hope the lucky guy can take the hit.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

These aren't bombs, these are massacres.


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice bomb you got going out, someone will be very happy


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

DC # for this is

0304 3490 000 7921 2062

Please post when lands !


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Well, it is official
> 
> You're out of control! :gn


 :tpd:

:ms NCRM


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Richard is out of control....


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Richard is out of control....


 :r

Hell of a comeback Richard. :SM


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> :r
> 
> Hell of a comeback Richard. :SM


 :tpd:


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I wish the calander would hurry up... I'm looking forward to seeing who he is putting the hurting on  

Is it there yet?

Is it there yet?

Is it there yet?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> One more for tonight and until next week.
> 
> Here goes. Some one will be hit with
> 
> Yum Yum !


Four boxes arrive today, and only three were expected. Time to get suspicious, be cautious, put the Bomb Squad Suit on.

A split from altbier...ok, knew that was coming....feeling safer.

Another split from Danimal...you know, DKim....I can catch my breath.

NC MAW/Pif from NCRadioMan.....OK, I'm calm now...sighhhhhh.

Open the fourth box....Kablooooie!!

Seems our loco serial bomber Richard (RPB67) put me on his hit list...oh, you are a sneaky guy, I see how ya play!

Four sparkling smokes to light up my porch, then my humi, and finally me!

HdM LE 2003 (never had one, looks and smells awesome)
LFD Double Ligero Chisel (been wanting to try one for a couple months)
Monte #4 (Touche, Richard )
Padron 1964 Anny (My fave NC)

Totally caught me off guard and blew me away...Thank You Richard, look towards the skies in the near future...or not...let's have it be a suprise!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

And well deserved.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

You really returned to CS with a bang didn't you?? Good to have u back here.


----------

